

Company uses protein sequencing for material engineering - fsloth
http://boltthreads.com/technology/

======
fsloth
Previous item that mentioned this but the blurb is kinda bogus - spiders have
nothing to do with it
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9659276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9659276)
(spider DNA was used as an insipiration apparently).

